# Nonstick spray the problem???



## ally0419 (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a set of cookware (All Clad) that I just can't seem to enjoy as much as I would like. I try to make things such as scrambled eggs, hash browns, potatoes, etc. and they keep sticking to my pan. (I usually start out in one pan and then halfway thru cooking end up switching.) My question is...I have heard that using a nonstick spray such as Pam on a nonstick surface can have backwards effects on your cooking. For example, making the food actually stick because it creates an unseen residue on the bottom of your pan. Truth be told, I use Pam all the time. It is more convenient and less expensive than olive oil. Could that be the problem? I do usually spray my pan before it is heated, maybe that could be it. Any helpful hints or tricks of the trade are much appreciated. I really love to cook, but will admit that I am just a beginner.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

As Jeff Smith, the late Frugal Gourmet, put it, "hot pan, cold oil, no sticking."

Get your pan up to heat before adding oil. Also, be aware that Pam (and other cooking sprays) can leave a sticky residue when used frequently.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

You'll get better advice than mine; I'm just an old guy trying to live off his own cooking, but in the mean time:
I got an All-Clad pan and two pots about 6 weeks ago. Before, I mostly used nonstick or cast iron. It's taking a little getting used to. Everything does stick more to that shiny steel surface. The pan and fat temperature matter as cast iron said. I suspect I'd need more fat for a good batch of hash browns than I could get from sprayer. Also sticking isn't necessarily a bad thing. People are particular about their hash browns but here's how mine work in the All-Clad on my stove. Heat the pan on med about 2 min. Add 1 to 2 Tbl oil and wait about a min. Add dried diced or shredded lightly boiled potatoes. Right away the taters sizzle and stick but don't touch them for a couple minutes. While you're resisting the need to fiddle with them a delicious golden brown crust is forming on the bottom. Magically, when that crust is just about right the taters get mostly unstuck and you can use your spatula or even toss them.
I still usually cook my eggs on non-stick.
Hope this helps. If not I did advise you to consider the source.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Ally-
If you keep having sticking trouble, at least I'll pass along a cleaning tip that came with a roughly comparable pan, a Magnalite Professional Stainless (no longer made) which is also uncoated stainless steel.

The manufacturer said to put a tablespoon of dishwasher detergent in the pan with scorched-on residue, about 1/4" of water, and bring this to a low boil for a few minutes.

PUT YOUR STOVE VENT FAN ON OVERDRIVE. You do not want to smell the fumes from this stuff.

It's worked every time I've had to try it. It blasts the carbonized crud off the stainless like a champ.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've quit using nonstick sprays except for baking. They destroyed some nonstick I had. The stuff welds itself to the surface. Some manufacturers are cautioning against using it for frying or sauteing because those methods require higher temperatures, which causes the spray to adhere to the nonstick surface. Also some of the sprays contain nasty chemicals I wouldn't want to eat.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Industrial strength deglazing


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

That's a pretty good way to put it! :lol: 

Mike


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Ally0419,

I recommend you pick up a sprayer you can put your olive oil into such as a Misto or other similar product.

http://www.misto.com/

A 6 oz can of Pam at Walgreens is $3.49

An 8 oz. Bottle of Colavita Extra Virgin Olive Oil can be found for $3.49.

So you get something that is much more healthy for your body and more cost effective if not cheaper since you get more for your money.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Are you allowing the food you are cooking to, well, cook? Sometimes if you place an item in the pan, a fried egg, hash browns, a steak, whatever, if you try to move it too soon then it will stick. Maybe you need to let the potatoes brown more in the pan to create a natural seperation. Or try using more fat.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Americas Test Kitchen said you should add oil when heating the pan and when the oil starts to ripple it's heated to the right temp for cooking or when it smokes ready for searing. OF course you need to know the right oil to use and yes i found that the sprays don't work on Teflon but baking pans they are great. They got one that even has flour that works great and doesn't leave a flour residue on the out side of your cake.


----------

